# Airport: The movies



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Earlier this week I picked up "Airport: Terminal Pack". This disc set contains all 4 airport movies on 2 discs.

I must say that this is the best these movies have ever looked on DVD. All are in wide screen anamorphic. The first movie is Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1 although there really isn't much surround information. The rest are in DD 2.0 mono.

The first movie is still the best of the bunch but if you like all of them, this is the set to have. I picked mine up for $20 at Best Buy.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder if "San Farncisco International Airport" is out there somewhere to complete your set?  This was outside the other 4...done by a different company.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Airport? Is that the flick with Leslie Nielson, or was that Airplane something?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

AIRPORT = a series of disaster flicks, each set aboard an airliner. The first one, starring Burt Lancaster and Dean Martin, is the best of the series (it's an actual movie). Each subsequent entry descended further into silly melodrama. AIRPORT '79: THE CONCORDE came off as a barely passable TV-movie-quality episode.

AIRPLANE = a parody of these craptaculars starring Robert Hays, Leslie Nielsen and Robert Stack. All the principles played their parts with deadly earnestness, making the whole thing that much funnier. In keeping with the original movies, the sequel (AIRPLANE 2) was also a disappointing follow-up.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

My brother is convinced that the entire story line of Airplane was lifted directly from a cheesy 1940/50's movie. I can't remember the name. But the story was about a WW2 fighter-ace veteran (thus talking about "the war") who is trying to get his girl back who happens to be a stewardess on a DC3 (thus the propeller sounds). She left him because of his drinking problem and he spent some time in the hospital after the war. The pilot of the DC3 gets food poisoning. The guy that eventually talks this guy down is the guy responsible for drumming him out of the air corps.

My brother also tells me that some of the montage that Striker sees in his flashbacks are DIRECT takes from this movie of the motage that the main character sees. Too many concidenses in the story to be a fluke, he says.

If anyone knows the name of this mystery movie, I'd like to get the title of it so I can try an see it. He is adamant he saw it on "some 'old movie channel'" and couldn't beleive his eyes. I can't beleive HIM!  My entire conception of the universe rides on the fact that Zucker and Zucker wrote this from scratch. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> My brother is convinced that the entire story line of Airplane was lifted directly from a cheesy 1940/50's movie. I can't remember the name. But the story was about a WW2 fighter-ace veteran (thus talking about "the war") who is trying to get his girl back who happens to be a stewardess on a DC3 (thus the propeller sounds). She left him because of his drinking problem and he spent some time in the hospital after the war. The pilot of the DC3 gets food poisoning. The guy that eventually talks this guy down is the guy responsible for drumming him out of the air corps.
> 
> My brother also tells me that some of the montage that Striker sees in his flashbacks are DIRECT takes from this movie of the motage that the main character sees. Too many concidenses in the story to be a fluke, he says.
> 
> ...


It is moments like this I'm glad I bookmarked The Internet Movie Database a loooong time ago 

Ladies and Germs, I give you -

ZERO HOUR !

"A routine flight turns into a major emergency as passengers and crew succumb to food poisoning - is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane? If that sounds vaguely familiar, it's because 'Airplane' was a send-up of this forerunner of the 1970s disaster movie.."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051221/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

That is correct. _Zero Hour!_ was shown September 5th, 2003... right after TCM showed _Airplane!_. They even used some of the same lines in both movies... and some of the same character names.

"I picked the wrong week to quit smoking."
"She's handling like a sponge."

TCM Page


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It's like telling me the stars aren't pinpricks in the blanket of night... LOL! I have to find this movie! Off I go to try to by a DVD or tape. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Ah, Yes. Burt Lancaster, Dean Martin, Jean Seberg, Jacqueline Bisset, George Kennedy and Helen Hayes(Best Actress in a Supporting Role), just to name a few. I saw this movie more than 13 times on inital release in the Big Screen Theater. I guess I like it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> It's like telling me the stars aren't pinpricks in the blanket of night... LOL! I have to find this movie! Off I go to try to by a DVD or tape.


It's not listed on Amazon.com, and IMDB says that it's not available on VHS or DVD.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Another film to check out is "the crowded sky"-the connection to airport 75 and this one is in the crowded sky, efraim zimbalist, jr is flying the smaller aircraft that slams into the cockpit of the airplane dana andrwes is piloting, whereas in the airport 75 flick, andrews is the pilot of the smaller craft that slams into the cockpit of the jet zimbalist is piloting(both, btw, lose their navigator instantly)...


----------

